# ice cream van



## icecoldpaul (Nov 19, 2009)

hi can anyone tell me if they is any ice cream vans in gran canaria cant get any info from any where and do you know the people i will have to speak to to get on over there thanks:clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

icecoldpaul said:


> hi can anyone tell me if they is any ice cream vans in gran canaria cant get any info from any where and do you know the people i will have to speak to to get on over there thanks:clap2:


Are you the same guy who was asking before about ice cream vans??
I really don't know anything about it except that here, in Madrid, icecream kiosks spring up every summer and there's no doubt they are licenced and very much controlled by the town hall. 
The only place that would really be able to give you info would be the town halls (Ayuntamiento)in the Canaries. Try writing to them in English, you may get a reply...


----------

